# Rock Shox Boxxer 2015 warranty refuse (germany)



## Aev (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello i wrote this because i'm really angry for the service that are giving to me Bike-Components and SRAM, and everyone have to know this.

Hello, i bought a Rock Shox Boxxer 2015 in bike-components.de, since the first day the dust seal was leaking grease, i was worried but speaked with some people and they told me that this was normal on a new forks, here you got the pictures:

































After 3 rides, less than a month, when i was cleaning the bike i noticed that the left stanchion is wearing off,
here you got the pictures:
























i send it to warranty, and they refuse it, because: it have a lot of dirt inside, and this isn't a fault of the fork, so they return the fork with the seals changed but with the same stanchion.


Took days trying to change their opinion, but i only arrive to a offer to pay for a new stanchion. and now they are going to send me the fork without the repair, because i denied the "offer"


In my opinion it's a clear example of warranty, how is it posible to enter dirt inside with less than a month?, you buy somethin and after 3 days the stanchion start to wear off and is this normal? I love Sram products, but this time I'm really disapointed with them.
Here you have The last response from Bike-Components:

First,

I know the two year warranty, but not every case that happens in this two years must be covered by warranty.

*The marks on your stanchion are a result of much dirt inside the fork, as the dust sealss are absolutely ok ( as SRAM has checked and seen on your own pictures ). So there is no manufacturing defect.*

Second,

*the only way to get so much dirt inside of the Boxxer without external influences, would be a defective dust seal.

As you have written "since the first day the dust seal was leaking grease" . In that case it would have been necessary to return the fork immediately to our company for an exchange or a repair of these dust seals by warranty.

But in fact you drove this fork several times. So the marks on the stanchions are definitely no warranty case.*

SRAM and bike-components.de made you an good offer, you don´t want to accept.So we have to return you your Boxxer to our relief.

Best regards

Thomas

_Retour / Reklamation_


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Your fork isn't leaking any grease. Your seals have grease inside them, and will get on the stanchion as the fork is cycled.

Doesn't look like anything is wrong with your fork. If you shine a bright, direct light on a black stanchion of course some marks from the grease will show up. Clean it with some isopropoyl alcohol if it bugs you that much, just be prepared to have a fork with more stiction.

See your grease here--> https://p.vitalmtb.com/photos/users/2/photos/33950/s780_fork.jpg?1336075193

Is there anything wrong with the fork, like, when you actually ride it?


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

Sounds like typical boxxer seal issues..Ride it until you can't take it anymore then buy a different fork.


----------



## Xaero (Mar 18, 2006)

Having "grease rings" on a new fork is normal.

How muddy was the trail when you rode your bike?
I always service my fork and re-grease the seals after a muddy trail.

A bit of grease on the stanchion is good.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks totally normal (both the grease and the slight scars on the stanchions) . Don't worry about it.


----------



## Aev (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't know if you understand me, the problem is not the grease, the problem is that i have rode the fork 3 times and the stanchion is wearing out.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Aev said:


> I don't know if you understand me, the problem is not the grease, the problem is that i have rode the fork 3 times and the stanchion is wearing out.


I had the exact same issue w/ a month old Fox 36 180 Talas. The seals were leaking & (according to Fox), the kashima had "microscopic scratches" in the kashima. Fox said I was supposed to "keep the fork stations clean and alluded to it being on me". They replaced the uppers & put new oil it & charged me a' lil over $200?!?! WTF? A month on the fork & it has issues? Total BS. What ever happened to loyalty to customers who have been loyal to companies...they don't care about you...they just care about getting product out quick, half-assed or not & getting your $$$.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Aev said:


> I don't know if you understand me, the problem is not the grease, the problem is that i have rode the fork 3 times and the stanchion is wearing out.


I understand you, but I don't think you understand me.

From my experience, I don't think anything is wrong with your fork based on the pictures you provided.

Take a picture of your fork without a bright light beamed down onto it and it looks like every other black stanchion'd Boxxer or Pike you will see.

Did you answer my question about the forks performance? It's the same, is it not?

Show me a real, clear picture with actual stanchion wear after 3 rides and I'll eat my words. But I just don't think you know what you are talking about here and are being over paranoid about something that is not a problem.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Here I did this just for you...100% brand new, never ridden, Pike with black stanchions. I jumped up and down a couple times on the fork in the garage and took a picture. Hopefully you can sleep at night now.

omg my stanchion is ruined!!!!!!!!!!! (sarcasm ) You are looking too hard...or post up a clearer picture, cause it looks fine from what you've posted.


----------



## the glassman (Oct 27, 2013)

...i have a black totem.............looks exactly like yours...........still works.....just looks waaay older than they really are.......😠



My marz 888 from 08 are perfect............😊


----------

